

How we handle our remote teams - neilmiddleton
http://lesseverything.com/blog/archives/2013/03/27/how-we-handle-our-remote-teams

======
neilmiddleton
Not entirely sure about the annual Google Hangout party. A load of people
getting drunk in front of their computer sounds like a fairly crappy way of
having fun. Surely getting on a plane isn't out of the question is it?

------
JoeAltmaier
I work at Sococo,we eat our own dog food - Teamspace. It does all he mentions
and more. It removes the friction from getting together, adds immensely more
presence info, and is fun.

